# 'Setting' Fabric Markers



## camlace

At my baby shower all of the guests were asked to decorate onsies for the new baby using fabric markers.  The directions with the markers say that the design should be ironed to "set" the ink.  I was wondering if tossing them in the dryer (not washing them first) on high heat would be enough to "set" the ink.  Being 9 months pregnant, the last thing I want to do is stand at the ironing board, setting the ink on 25-30 onsies   I'm lucky I still iron my own clothes for work at this point  

TIA
Cindy


----------



## piratesmate

I Googled "fabric marker setting" and found a number of hits.  Many people tried to re-direct people to using paint instead of markers.  However, I think this one will answer your question:
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/crafts/msg0816333718647.html

By any chance do you know the brand of markers that were used?  I don't know if different brands require different methods...or were the directions just written up by a man - who just didn't think that no one in their right mind would want to iron stuff to set the ink?!?   (Sorry, I'm not really a man hater....it's just a standing joke around here when things aren't designed properly. LOL)


----------



## Twigs

I would definetly use the iron, I don't think the dryer will be hot enough.

Deb, your post made me laugh, and I needed that right now!


----------



## piratesmate

Twigs said:
			
		

> I would definetly use the iron, I don't think the dryer will be hot enough.
> 
> Deb, your post made me laugh, and I needed that right now!



  Having a bad day? 

I would have thought the dryer wouldn't be hot enough too - or worse yet that the ink may "transfer" when the clothes bounce around.  However, the directions for the Crayola markers evidently say to use the dryer.    That's why I posted the link & asked about the brand that was used.


----------



## camlace

Thank you!  I know there was 2 different sets of markers.  One was the crayola type, can't remember the other one.  I'll have to ask my friend who hosted the shower.  But of course since there was 2 different sets of markers it is impossible to know which designs were made with which markers (or even both types on one shirt).   

Maybe the best idea is to have my husband iron all of the shirts  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ksjayhawks

I have always heat set with the iron anything that's been done with markers.  Works great.  Made my oldest a quilt many, many years ago at a birthday party and it still looks great!

I have always put wax paper over the design and ironed it that way.  Not sure if you still need to with the new markers that are specifically for fabric.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Nice to see a Jayhawk fan on the boards. I live in KC also and went to KU. 

I will let you know how the Crayola markers work. The instructions said to prewash and then place a barrier ( cardboard/plastic) in between. Do you think Disney will do this automatically because I  was just going to put the t-shirt/pillowcase into a ziplock bag with the markers and the instructions?   

I am headed off to try the markers now.


----------

